# Adaptador disquetera.



## Klux (Nov 27, 2005)

Alguien tendria el esquema de un adaptador de disquetera de 3,5 a IDE o aun mejor de 3,5 a USB. Se lo agradeceria se q existen las disqueteras USB pero lo que realmente necesito es Un adaptador no la disquetera en si. Muchas gracias. Espero que alguien lo sepa.


----------



## joeblack (Nov 28, 2005)

no entiendo realmente que quieres hacer pero por lo general en elmercado hay muchos convertidores de USB a serial o viceversa pero si fueras mas explicito tal vez se comprenderia mas tu nesecidad.


----------



## Klux (Nov 29, 2005)

Gracias por responder Joeblack. Por motivos q no vienen el caso lo q intento es covertir una antigua disketera de 5 y !/4 a usb o a IDe Xq tengo una caja externa que pasa unidades de Cd/Dvd a IDE pero no de Cable floppy a usb, de ahi q este interesado en un adaptador del cable flopy al Ide o directamente del cable Floppy a USb (supongo q este sera el más factible) pero por más vueltas q le he dao a internet no encuentro las correspondencias entre los cables si es q las hay ni ningun fotoilito para el circuito q supongo sera necesario para pasar a disquetera a USB. Muchas Gracias por todo.


----------



## maunix (Dic 5, 2005)

Klux dijo:
			
		

> Gracias por responder Joeblack. Por motivos q no vienen el caso lo q intento es covertir una antigua disketera de 5 y !/4 a usb o a IDe Xq tengo una caja externa que pasa unidades de Cd/Dvd a IDE pero no de Cable floppy a usb, de ahi q este interesado en un adaptador del cable flopy al Ide o directamente del cable Floppy a USb (supongo q este sera el más factible) pero por más vueltas q le he dao a internet no encuentro las correspondencias entre los cables si es q las hay ni ningun fotoilito para el circuito q supongo sera necesario para pasar a disquetera a USB. Muchas Gracias por todo.



La verdad no he visto nada parecido a lo que mencionas.  Creo que estamos hablando de tecnología que hace 10 años atrás se dejó de usar y eso ... en electrónica... es una eternidad.  Es por ello que salvo que encuentres a algún apasionado por las unidades 5 1/4" y que la quiera seguir usando... creo que lo tendrás que hacer tu mismo.


----------

